# sddm-helper: PAM unable to dlopen ...

## toralf

I switched to sddm and do wonder about this syslog message :

```
sddm-helper: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_systemd.so): /lib64/security/pam_systemd.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

FWIW I removed the "nix11" entry from 

```
session   optional  pam_ck_connector.so

```

and compiled sddm with +consolekit.

----------

## Olis

 *toralf wrote:*   

> I switched to sddm and do wonder about this syslog message :
> 
> ```
> sddm-helper: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_systemd.so): /lib64/security/pam_systemd.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

I was able to get rid of this message by commenting out the entry in /etc/pam.d/sddm-greeter:

```
# Setup session

session         required pam_unix.so

#session        optional pam_systemd.so

```

----------

